
Show HN: ClapOrSlap – Tinder️ for Products - thisissidhant
https://claporslap.app/?ref=hn
======
thisissidhant
Hi HN

I have built a fun product - claporslap. While upvoting on PH people
unconsciously upvote the product with highest upvotes or because of a bias
towards a makers. So some of the good products never see the light of the day.

ClapOrSlap shows you a recent random product without any upvotes or the name
of the maker. It is an experiment to prove the above hypothesis.

So far, we have seen some popular products getting a significant number of
slaps. I will release the stats soon .

Would be great if you could provide some feedback on it. Thanks !

Happy clapping or slapping

